# Thinning vs double thinning scissors



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly turned 4 months old yesterday, and it is getting more and more difficult to see her eyes every day! I am going to do a grooming supplies order on amazon and have picked up lots of ideas from Colin's impressive collection!

Should i get thinning scissors or double thinning scissors or both? Do the double thinning scissors just take out a lot more with each snip?

I'm going to try and do as much of the grooming myself as possible, partly from a cost point of view, and partly because I'm a control freak and have seen many a "oh my gosh what have they done to my baby?!" post on here - I would definitely be one of those people!!

Any other 'must-buys' appreciated too =)

x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I have some Roseline double thinning scissors and use them around my poo's face, and have found that they take out the coat but are also very forgiving! I also have 4" Roseline blunt for around her eyes and 7" straight for her coat. They are not cheap scissors but are very sharp and give a lovely cut. I purchased from Groomers online. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats brilliant, thanks Sue. My Tilly looks very similar to Lucy, I was very impressed with how nice her coat looked after you'd groomed her. Forgiving sounds like what I need!! I don't mind spending a bit on scissors as in the long run, it should be a lot cheaper than paying a groomer £30 every few months! Thank you =) x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. That's ok. Your pup looks lovely too- and what long ears! I am actually going on a one day grooming training day this Friday at a groomers in Winsford Cheshire. Another lady on the forum went and recommended it. I am looking forward to it and hope to post back over the outcome!!! Lucy is very much in need of a groom and every day looks like a bad hair day at the moment! Here is the "before" of her face.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. Look at her beautiful eyes

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Something i only learnd resently is that the single onez are thinning scissors and the double ones a blending scissors. so its realy more down to the number of teeth you want on the scissora. i think the thining scissors take off more hair and the blending take off less.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohh that's interesting Kendal - so do you think maybe go for both? I assumed that double thinning scissors would take more off - double the amount! Has anyone used both? Does one take off more than the other?

X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe that single take off more as on the 'tooth' blade it only cuts between the 'teeth' (or on the teeth if you know what I mean), so with double teeth you cut less than the single where one side is one long blade - hope that makes sense!! both are more forgiving than normal scissors but a double may take longer to actually take all the hair that you want off - or you could cut with straight and then just 'feather' the edge with thinning ones - I've probably totally confused things now!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That makes sense, didnt think of that! Cut a good percentage off with normal scissors then go over with thinning scissors to soften it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm on amazon right now throwing all sorts into my electronic basket! Come for a pair of normal scissors, face scissors and the double thinning then I'm going to do what Jasper's mummy (sorry I don't know your name!) said and cut off some length, then blend and thin.

Dawn you will have to let us know all the tips you pick up on your course!

Now to decide which dangling spray to get.... 

X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Right, bought all sorts! Hopefully things like the detanglng spray and Matt splitter won't be needed for a while, but I am determined to be ready for this adult coat!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

The groomers one is good. The comb glides through with it. Colin recommended it. Just be careful with hard floors, it transfers off their coat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Right, bought all sorts! Hopefully things like the detanglng spray and Matt splitter won't be needed for a while, but I am determined to be ready for this adult coat!!


Good plan, I have kept on top of jasper's coat and he's really easy to do at the mo. I use thinning scissors to trim between his eyes, always looks good and opens his eyes up and looks blended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I highly recommend the scissor starter set from groomers online - 3 pairs of scissors to cover all your cutting requirements. I tend to cut with the sharp blades first then soften with the thinning scissors. I also use the Groomers white Detangle spray and pink Detangle shampoo and wouldn't be without them. I also think the Best grooming tool is a plain and simple double end steel comb and a whole lot of patience!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Me too, I can't remember the time I used a brush. I bought an Oster comb from amazon double ended. It goes through his coat great! The white detangler is the one I use its brilliant stuff, I use it on wet or dry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

